# The Battery interview with Mooch! What you need to know, especially for mechs



## Alex (9/9/16)

*Published on Sep 8, 2016*
This video about batteries is meant to help guide you through the myriad of batteries on the market today. While we do focus on 18650s for mech use, this does cover a lot of information about you may not know you should know!

For WAY more battery info, check out Mooch's 'home base' on ecf - https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/for...

Also, for VTC5A vendors, I asked for opinions for trusted sellers all over the place, so here's a bunch of links - this in no way guarantees anything from our end, but these are a good place to start in your country. As with anything, doing your own homework is invaluable and strongly advised.

www.liionwholesale.com
www.imrbatteries.com
www.illumn.com
www.rtdvapor.com
www.batterybro.com
www.orbtronic.com
www.nkon.nl
www.akkuteile.de
http://ecoluxshopdirect.co.uk

My LG HD2C's came from https://www.evolutionvaping.co.uk/

Pretty confident the almost flesh coloured T shirt wasn't a good idea in retrospect 

Social stuff to follow right here ...
www.vapingbiker.co.uk
https://twitter.com/Vaping_Biker
https://instagram.com/the_vaping_biker/
www.facebook.com/vapingbikerdeano/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Raindance (9/9/16)

Awesome! Much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Silver (2/10/16)

Great video for those interested in battery info - especially mech users

Thanks @Alex 

Also nice to see what Mooch looks like and sounds like. He knows his batteries so well!

I liked the way he explained the tradeoff between max current draw and mah (capacity)
Also liked the way he reminded us to ignore the various pulse ratings from some of the wild advertising claims.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

